

We petition the Obama Administration to: Shutdown petitions.whitehouse.gov - mapleoin
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/shutdown-petitionswhitehousegov/r5Wbx5hx

======
mtgx
I don't think the petition idea is inherently bad. I just think the petition
system would be a lot more useful if it was _also_ directed to every House
representative and Senator. Then the politicians would have a much better idea
of what people care about in their districts.

~~~
deadfall
I have read that even if the petitions reach the goal the government does not
really take action. Or they might put it off for a really long time.

